# What are the most common printing problems?



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

So many printing problems you have been facing but what are the most common?


----------



## David Villa (Jul 13, 2018)

Some times the printer is operating perfectly, but the final product looks terrible.


----------



## kinjal (Jun 16, 2018)

1. One common problem encountered in case of Vinyl Tshirt printing is that the film would not stick to the garment.

2. There is a common issue we all face during Tshirt printing- dye migration, color migration or you can say Bleeding.It happens before they are dry and absorb in substrate by mixing of two dissimilar colors in two adjacent printed dots.

3. In case of Heat transfer,Plastisol is peeled off.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Most printing problems are actually caused by sizing agents used in the manufacturing of t-shirts. The best way around this is washing the shirt before printing, BUT that's a lot of extra work none of us want to do. 

Another common issue is dye migration, when printing color t-shirts with polyester content. This is easy to avoid, if you know what you are printing.


----------



## Swaham (May 7, 2018)

Main problems occurs when heat transfer isn’t sticking to the fabric or may be vinyl is peeling off. Another problem is found when it wrinkles after cooling down. Sometimes mistakes like design is printed on wrong portion or print isn’t straight.body,div,table,thead,tbody,tfoot,tr,th,td,p { font-family:"Calibri"; font-size:x-small } a.comment-indicator:hover + comment { background:#ffd; position:absolute; display:block; border:1px solid black; padding:0.5em; } a.comment-indicator { background:red; display:inline-block; border:1px solid black; width:0.5em; height:0.5em; } comment { display:none; }


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

kevincook said:


> So many printing problems you have been facing but what are the most common?


The customer...


----------

